# Ant Flat Road?



## Pavlik

I was browsing Google Earth, and noticed that there may be an alternate route to Causey Res. from Logan. Has anyone here drove over there through Blacksmith Fork Canyon, via Ant Flat Road? Is that paved or dirt road? How long does it take to get there, and is it shorter than trying to go through Sardine Canyon and Ogden? 

Still waiting for my downrigger parts to come in so that I can go koke trolling there again. 

Thanks for the help
Pavlik


----------



## Packfish

Piss ant flats- not paved- some of it's OK some of it's not. Depends on what you are driving. For me it's quicker to go over the Avon to Liberty road.


----------



## OKEE

Dirt road . Wash boardy in some places I've seen a few wrecks on that road people try to drive it to fast. I agree Avon would be faster and safer.


----------



## dockrot

As someone who uses both roads on my dual sports bikes to get from point a to point b I think ant flat is a lot smoother ..plus it comes out above causey not pineview...can't say which way is quicker or shorter, but if you're pulling more than a small boat, I'd say stick to the pavement...what's so great about causey anyway? I've never had much luck up there and porcupine is a lot closer to you anyway...in fact, if I lived in Logan I would fish in Idaho...lots of places to go up around Preston. just my opinion.


----------



## Pavlik

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like I will be taking Sardine Canyon to get there. I wish the state would pave some of these dirt roads! Whats great about Causey? It has kokanee in it. It is a wakeless water, and there are no boat ramps, so that limits the number of fishermen. And, I always catch loads of fish out of there. I never seemed to have any luck at the Pig.


----------



## Pavlik

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like I will be taking Sardine Canyon to get there. I wish the state would pave some of these dirt roads! Whats great about Causey? It has kokanee in it. It is a wakeless water, and there are no boat ramps, so that limits the number of fishermen. And, I always catch loads of fish out of there. I never seemed to have any luck at the Pig.


----------



## Packfish

Pav: You really don't want the state to pave all those dirt roads for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## HighNDry

Pave the roads? Wouldn't that create more traffic? Then you'd claim it was some assfault when you get in a traffic jam!


----------

